# sftp fails for Expression Web publishing



## saracen (Sep 29, 2016)

I've configured sftp on an uptodate 10.2 server, and can connect to it using WinSCP via sftp.

If I try and publish to the same server, using sftp and the same credentials, the connection drops with:

debug1: auth2_challenge_start: trying authentication method 'pam' [preauth]
Postponed keyboard-interactive for userxxx from 10.1.2.51 port 51029 ssh2 [preauth]
Received disconnect from 10.1.2.51: 11: Session closed [preauth] 

At the same point with WinSCP, I get:

debug1: auth2_challenge_start: trying authentication method 'pam' [preauth]
Postponed keyboard-interactive for userxxx  from 10.1.2.51 port 50929 ssh2 [preauth]
debug2: PAM: sshpam_respond entering, 1 responses
debug1: do_pam_account: called 

The most obvious difference I can see in the debugs is that WinSCP is using SHA2 and EW4 is using SHA1, so my presumption is that PAM is failing the SHA1 attempt, but I never seem to get a reason for the disconnect.


----------

